# Chilln



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

flash


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> flash


X2

That was a cool lookin sky on that pic though.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, another thing I have noticed that would help the over-all asthetics of your photos is to make sure your horizon is straight.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sunday? Today? Oh yeah, that was my cue......


Called up Tanner on Saturday evening to see if he wanted to fish. He all ready had his boat in the water (see above) so the Gheenoe stayed in the garage and I joined him. Tanner poled me around all morning but I must have forgotten to take my medication because my casts looked more like seizures than fishing. Once I got Tanner off the platform and a rod in his hand things started to go our way. Here are some shots hope you enjoy them.


First casts into a picture perfect Mosquito Lagoon setting.










Tanner was on the bow a total of 20 minutes before his first hookup.



















The results were a decent mid slot fish. 










We were lucky enough to be on fish all morning but lunch at JB's was in order. We met up with Costefishnt for some good seafood and waited out some afternoon thunderstorms. Not wanting to quit fishing we hit a north ML flat near slippery creek. There was not much going on but as were getting ready to leave a large tail came up right in front of us. The wind was picking up with another thunderstorm. Tanners cast was off by about 8 ft but it was still in front of the fish. What happened next was completely unexpected. As if it had been hit in the head we thought it spooked and was making a hasty exit. All of a sudden it became another violent swirl right on top of the fly. Then it was on! The fish took Tanner into the backing with a good 250 ft run. We had to pole after it to get line on the fish. Unbelievably everything worked out and we were taking pics of a very nice over slot red caught on fly.











This looks like a hero shot but I am guessing the statement is I love getting to do this stuff day after day!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks TOM.... great pictures and well written report


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice work fellas!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey, another thing I have noticed that would help the over-all asthetics of your photos is to make sure your horizon is straight.



x2

The horizon being straight makes a big difference. 




Nice reds!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

These are great couple of fly reports!  Congrats on the overslot red Tanner! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

There tanner.


----------

